# Carb swap



## lp99 (Mar 18, 2012)

Is it difficult to do this, and where would one find a new carb. Thanks


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

No, what kind of motor? And why you swapping it?


----------



## lp99 (Mar 18, 2012)

Not sure what year but it's a Johnson seahorse, 9.9 and it doesn't seem to have the power that I would like. I saw boyessen reeds on the bobs machine shop I thought about changing too, if it even has these to change. What are some thoughts on that?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

If your not happy with a 9.9 your not going to be hapy with anything you do to it.

Yes, Yes I know you can make it a 15hp but you might gain 1-2 mph. You need to move up to a 25hp if your skiff is rated for it, and you will see night and day performance gains!


----------

